# My next MOW car. Eng Men bunk car



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

MIK's 2012 challenge got me off my butt and working on my MOW train. The next car is an Engine Men Bunk Car kit from Phil's Narrow Gauge
Here are some pictures of the build.







Laying up the floor on the frame. The kit comes with the frame pre-assembled







The end and side walls are glued on








Cross members and corner reinforcements are installed








Brake system installed







Truss rods installed







the completed car. Phil provides all of the laser cut wood. White metal and brass fittings. I did have one major goof. When installing the handrail to the left of the door I pushed too hard on the Nut Bolt casting. I must of drilled the hole too small. I broke in the door and cracked the side of the car. The two horizontal boards are hiding the cracked wood. ooops







Nicely detailed kit and all of the parts are cleaning cut and the casting have very little flash







This was a fun build







Now it is time for the paint shop then decals. That will have to wait until next week. 
More Pictures to come

Paul 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul it looks like you are going to have your self a great looking car when finished What color will you be painting it?


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

My MOW gray. Which is from a spray can at Orchard Supply Hardware

Paul 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking car Paul. Phil makes some great kits. I bought a 3600 series box car from Pkil late last year. It was easy to assemble and could probably be done by most folks.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I agree. Very nice kits with good instructions. You can build with tools you already have. I bought tha accucraft trucks with Phil's ball bearings. They roll nice. I have 4 more of his kits to build plus two Hartford kits for my MOW train.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By curlyp on 27 Jan 2012 10:17 AM 
I agree. Very nice kits with good instructions. You can build with tools you already have. I bought tha accucraft trucks with Phil's ball bearings. They roll nice. I have 4 more of his kits to build plus two Hartford kits for my MOW train. Regarding Phil's Accucraft ball-bearing trucks, I did the same. I know I have to have very level sidings with these trucks!!!


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Isn't that car a bit big for those tracks?  
Very nice car, it'll be interesting to see it with paint and decals.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Amber,
I have a severe case on Model Railroaders Disease. I have my garden RR and an HO Railroad in the house. The picture was taken on top of the yard on my HO layout.

Paul 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Your car will be really nice! I look forward to seeing more!










You are not the only crazy person!!! G scale Joe on his HO scale steamer in my Basement!!!


----------

